
Why the DoJ needs to appeal against the AT&T – Time Warner verdict - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/why-the-doj-needs-to-appeal-against-the-att-time-warner-verdict/
======
dvdhnt
They should appeal, but they'll likely lose.

Honestly, it's kind of preposterous that a single judge is making a decision
that affects the entire world (given globalization) representing a country of
over 300 million! It at least should go to a panel or jury.

